
The Brilliant Way To Negotiate In Three Easy Lessons - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/19/how-to-negotiate-in-three-easy-lessons/
======
zacharypinter
What a weird way to start off an article.

He tells the beginning of an interesting story not related to the article
title, cuts it off, switches to the main topic, and then ends the article
saying the original story is for another time.

~~~
nickpp
Got you to read the story to the end, didn't he?

~~~
westicle
Read the article but didn't enjoy the writing style. I read many things only
to conclude that they are rubbish.

Even the content seemed pretty surreal - jumping from one bizarre story to the
next. If getting me to read one article was the nefarious plan, then kudos. If
getting me back to read the blog again in future was... I hope he doesn't hold
his breath.

------
mmaunder
Just read this:

[http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Power-Negotiating-Roger-
Dawson...](http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Power-Negotiating-Roger-
Dawson/dp/1564144984)

Altucher is describing "The higher authority gambit" and "Nibbling". There are
many more great negotiating tactics. Even if you don't use the techniques in
Dawson's book, they will help immunize you against them.

Ever notice how salespeople are very quick to try to determine if they're
talking to the "decision maker"? It's to avoid the higher authority gambit.

To avoid getting nibbled, define all the parameters when you're at the stage
where Altucher was agreeing to the revenue multiple formula. Don't agree to
the "formula" until you have the other parameters. Once you've settled on a
price, call the other guy's bluff if he tries to nibble you once you appear to
have a deal already done.

------
betterlabs
I ended up jumping straight to the 3 points and loved them. Having said that,
I think negotiation is a skill that is cultivated over a long period of time
through experiences (and making tons of mistakes) and just knowing the tactics
doesn't make you good at negotiation. I think its important to understand your
personal values / temperament / thought process, and come up with a way to
negotiating that you can be good at and leveraging these and other points.
Mark McCormack's "On Negotiating" is brilliant on this topic -
[http://www.amazon.com/Negotiating-Mark-H-
McCormack/dp/078710...](http://www.amazon.com/Negotiating-Mark-H-
McCormack/dp/0787102954)

------
abduhl
[http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2010/12/osama-bin-laden-
stockpi...](http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2010/12/osama-bin-laden-stockpickr-
and-everything-i-know-about-negotiation/) for a different version of this

------
StavrosK
Sounds like a lite version of my blog post [1], which is, in turn, a lite
version of the book.

[1]: <http://www.korokithakis.net/posts/secrets-power-negotiating/>

------
T_S_
That was confusing as hell.

